# Looking to purchase DAS Smart Designer 4 and considering what Rhinestone Sytem and custter to purchase



## Alohalpt (Apr 7, 2009)

I am wanting to design my own graphics for screen and rhinestone designs and have been looking at Digital Art Solutions Smart Designer 4 along with some of there graphic pkgs. 
Plus, I am trying to decide on a Rhinestone stencil system. Looking at the DAS sytem w/ Smart Cutter vs. a lower priced ACS software w/ the Maxx24. The ACS software seems to do everything and more than the DAS (ie. rhinestone decals w/o additional software). Am I missing something? Does anyone have any comments pro or con to these purchsaes. I am not trained in Corel or Adobe and the DAS looks like I could jump right in without so much experience and/or less training. Or is DAS just too good at the sales job?


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Well, I'm obviously biased. All I can say is that check out threads here where Maxx and Groove-E customers have been posting their successes and then make up your own mind. Be sure to ask LOTS of question about both systems, what you can do with them, what restrictions you might have, what are the support policies, what hours can you access tech support... things like that.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Das does have great support and webinars, and constant education of new ideas, it is not just a sales gimmick, They are great,, this is my personal opinion
Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## Alohalpt (Apr 7, 2009)

I have read many of your posts on other threads. I always feel that I am missing something, like you said to ask as many questions as possible. But, you have to know the right question to get the answer that you didn't know you needed until after you buy it! Both companies have been very patient and helpful in answering the questions I've asked, but I can't get any clear answer on what makes one better than the other or equal.


----------



## Alohalpt (Apr 7, 2009)

Do you see any problem of the Smart Designer 4 working (designing) with the ACS software (rhinestone system)? I plan on using this to give as final artwork to my rhinestone outsourcing company for more large orders and using the templates for my small orders.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Help us to better understand why you feel you would need both systems. ACS has everything you need to design whatever you want to cut and will export in standard vector formats for you to send to the other company.


----------



## Alohalpt (Apr 7, 2009)

As I understand it the ACS software will convert graphics to a vector format and then to the template format. While the DAS will be the platform where I create the graphics with some of their graphics packages and allow me to incorporate logos etc into these designs and then import to ACS. I want to reate designs sometime all rhinestones and some mixed with screen printing and rhinestones. Am I clear and correct in what I'm saying?


----------



## Alohalpt (Apr 7, 2009)

Oh, also what I meant to say is I wouldn't be purchasing DAS Rhinestone system with the ACS system. The Smart Designer 4 is not the DAS rhinestone system, DAS requires another Suite SW to perform the Rhinestone capabilites ( and even another SW pkg to do labels) on top of the Smart Designer 4 SW. that is why the ACS sounds almost too good to be true, being that everything is all in one at a significantly cheaper price.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

If you get the DAS system, I'm sure it will do everything and more than the ACS. then there is the price comparison, but that something only you can decide for yourself weather or not either one is worth the money.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I went with the groove e from klik n kut,Sandy my sales rep has been wonderfull with all my questions,and she answers them so fast,*that counts when your stuck and waiting for answers!*and if you purchase from her you get 3 hors of phone support free,and she gives you 7 videos that she sells off her site for free and you get a book with the system which normally only comes with a pdf.She also has videos on her web site and extra files to download.I asked her to even design a baseball for me *now lets see other reps go that far*!This is my first system,it is easy to set up and design with.I was going to go with the das at first but with all the other things I needed to buy I had to budget.Im glad I did.I can cut vinyl for my shirts and rhinstone templates,everything I need and im glad I got the equiptment I did.My advice is stick with sandy and you cant go wrong.I also was going to go with the bigger cutter but this 13"groove e will design the sizes I need.Im only doing shirts and decals.well good luck any which way you go.PS...go with sandy.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

You are soooo correct..."My advice is stick with sandyM and you can’t go wrong."

She is AWESOME.....and always there to help.

Plus, all of the "clipart" that you get w/ the software is FREE TO USE ON YOUR WEBSITE!!!..or anyway/anywhere you want to for that matter!
It is yours!
No ifs, ands or buts.

Please SandyM, correct me if I am wrong.

I love my Groove-e cutter and KNK software.
(and I love SandyM too!)


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

ashamutt said:


> You are soooo correct..."My advice is stick with sandyM and you can’t go wrong."
> 
> she is AWESOME.....and always there to help.
> 
> ...


That's correct... you are free to use the 3900+ images and 1280+ fonts for your business in whatever way you need.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Thread note: *some posts have been moved out of this thread because they were taking the thread off the topic of the original poster's request for help. If you have questions about the moderation, please contact me or one of the other moderators directly instead of posting in threads. Thanks for helping to keep things on track ​


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Does anyone have any comments pro or con to these purchsaes.


You'll also find many comments both pro and con for each of those purchases in past discussions here. I'm sure you can find happy and unhappy users of almost any system.

Once you've narrowed down what features you need and what kind of training works for you, that will help you decide which system to move forward with.

Everyone will have their own personal favorites, but ultimately the decision is up to you.

This thread is a good starting point: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t95228.html


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Rodney said:


> You'll also find many comments both pro and con for each of those purchases in past discussions here. I'm sure you can find happy and unhappy users of almost any system.
> 
> Once you've narrowed down what features you need and what kind of training works for you, that will help you decide which system to move forward with.
> 
> ...


 
AGREED. "_ultimately the decision is up to you_"

Another IMPORTANT thing to remember...READ EVERYTHING...and I mean E-V-E-R-Y-T-H-I-N-G! concerning the contract/licence agreement, ALL small print, what you can and cannot do with the software & Images(clipart etc) with whatever system/software you choose.

Do not rely on "word of mouth" or what a company "tells" you. (no matter who it is!)
READ EVERYTHING FOR YOURSELF BEFORE you purchase!


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Alohalpt
I am in the same thought process you are in, what to buy and who will be best for my skill set. You said you can you make your own designs? (are you a designer) or do you want pre-made items to start. 
Rhinestones, is another matter I am looking at as well. To learn a little I purchased a scrap booking software called Funtime, the cost was ok and I will use this with my daughter. The rhinestone feature is pretty cool, just got it yesterday and made a design or two already thanks to many on this Forum (you know who you are and I love Y'all) who have really got me going. There is a more powerful version (winpcpro Signmax.us) that seems to be pretty good for the more professional user and I think that may be me. Could it be you as well? I know a little bit in PS and ILLY.
Any way I went to the DAS booth a while back and was pretty much ignored. I went every day of the show and nothing changed. I guess I did not fit the profile or something, so I stood and watched and asked questions and got a few decent answers. I can see their customer service is better now, wish it was then. I live near the KnK folks and will be talking to them this week, but so far the easiest, cheapest thing (can NOT believe it) to get me started with rhinestones has been Funtime. I want to get the best I can for my money so... the quest continues let me know what you decide. Evie




Alohalpt said:


> I am wanting to design my own graphics for screen and rhinestone designs and have been looking at Digital Art Solutions Smart Designer 4 along with some of there graphic pkgs.
> Plus, I am trying to decide on a Rhinestone stencil system. Looking at the DAS sytem w/ Smart Cutter vs. a lower priced ACS software w/ the Maxx24. The ACS software seems to do everything and more than the DAS (ie. rhinestone decals w/o additional software). Am I missing something? Does anyone have any comments pro or con to these purchsaes. I am not trained in Corel or Adobe and the DAS looks like I could jump right in without so much experience and/or less training. Or is DAS just too good at the sales job?


----------



## Alohalpt (Apr 7, 2009)

Thankyou for all the above comments - certainly the checking the fine print is very important and I would not have thought about that as "so important" since I wouldhave assumed that when I am paying for something I should have the right to use them as needed. Thanks again!


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I can only say based on my own experience with DAS, make sure to read all licensing. Once you buy their smart designer you cannot sell it to someone else, without them having to pay a $400 transfer fee and it is in their license. Also with the clipart packages, one of the reasons I never really used them too much was because a large part of my business was online, and you cannot post their images on your website to display what you offer, according to their license on the images. There are many things I found in the licensing when I decided myself to sell my smart designer and template packages. So yes read the fine print. 

The issue I had with reading the fine print though was that I did not see it till after I bought it, as it was not posted on their site. So basically unless you request the licensing before hand to read, you wont see it till you have already made the purchase.

Are their products nice? yes, but you are limited in what you can do with them due to their licensing. You do not own them once you buy them, you only are paying a fee to use them. There are many other graphic companies out there as well that have nice clipart. One is Action Illustrated | Custom Clipart, Vector Art | Sports Vector Art | Mascot Vector Art, that actually has a free clipart editor that you can edit similarly too smart designer. I am not sure on their images if you can post them on your website to offer to customers or not, but its worth a look at as well.

Hope this helps


----------



## Alohalpt (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks for the great info and the ability to show on the Internet will be an issue since most want the ability to market our products there.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

SandyMcC said:


> Well, I'm obviously biased. All I can say is that check out threads here where Maxx and Groove-E customers have been posting their successes and then make up your own mind. Be sure to ask LOTS of question about both systems, what you can do with them, what restrictions you might have, what are the support policies, what hours can you access tech support... things like that.


All I know is ACS support is great!


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

I have the DAS Smart Designer and designs, Action Illustrated's designs and editor, ACS software, and Funtime. I tend to use the Action Illustrated designs and editor much more than I do DAS and I tend to use the Funtime and ACS for the rhinestoning most. Had I found the Action Illustrated before the DAS system I probably would never have bought the DAS System at all. I hope this helps.


----------



## SuperluxeFibers (Nov 4, 2010)

Digital Art Solutions is all about sales. They are the friendliest people in the world when they are selling to you, but after you purchase you vanish to them until they have something new to sell you.

I foolishly bought a load of their pedestrian artwork and haven't regretted any decision more in my 3 years in the business. Smart Designer 3 crashes more than a drum cymbal at a rock concert.

DAS likes to prey on the inexperienced and sell them a load of trash that they don't need. I am now skeptical of any company that tries so hard to get your business, because of my experience with them. I would avoid purchasing anything from DAS unless you enjoy disappointment.


----------

